# If you have a bike, post up.....



## GzrGlide (Jun 12, 2010)

'02 HD Electra Glide Classic, 95" Stage 2 kit with SE205 cams, D&D FatCat 2-1 exhaust. Lots of stuff powdercoated black.


----------



## mcgyverit (Aug 23, 2010)

Heres mine:

96 Vulcan 800a


----------



## havasu (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is mine!  Because it's covered, the last time I checked, it was a 2000 HD Road King, with a year of dust! :facepalm:


----------



## mcgyverit (Aug 24, 2010)

that is embarrassing!^^^


----------



## OldSchool (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## Hummer (Jun 23, 2011)

I got a new toy 

View attachment IMG00565.jpg


----------



## mcgyverit (Jun 23, 2011)

Ohhhhh.  Sweet!


----------



## havasu (Jun 23, 2011)

Agreed. Very nice lines!


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't have bike but I want to have one.. Hehehe..


----------



## 4lug39 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mine Just before I finished it. Ill get a pic of the glide tomorrow. 

View attachment Picture 1820.jpg


----------



## havasu (Apr 22, 2012)

Very clean. Looks like a back killer or what we refer to as a "bar hopper" bike!


----------



## 4lug39 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks,You learn ways to soften the ride. Every Harley I've owned was a rigid until recently. My old mans Electra Glide is starting to make me think otherwise.


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 23, 2012)

OK, here's a couple updated pics from today. Just this past weekend, I installed the new rear matching wheel.











Since I bought it new, I've acquired the 10" Yaffe monkeybars, chrome hand controls, Klock front fender, chrome flush axle, chrome lowers and bells, 18" PM Gasser chromed aluminum wheels, Avon Venom tires, J&M Rokker amp/speakers, custom paint, ElectraGlide inner fairing, SE ac, HD1 chrome ac, primary and timing covers, SE RoadGlide mirrors, chrome/aluminum saddlebag latch covers, billet shifter and linkage, footboards, pedals, pegs, floorboard extensions, chrome spots and brackets, tinted lenses, extended trim rings, HHI chrome 6-piston front caliper, ss lines (not installed yet) and cable, blah, blah, blah. I've also got the detachable HD chopped tourpack for longer rides. And a new extended fender is on the way with LED tails, and the Yaffe crashbar... jeez this got expensive (and out of hand) fast!

And just to add... no one works on my bike but me. I installed everything on the bike, except the paint.


----------



## Trophyman (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice bikes. Had everything from AJS to Goldwing to Harley. Only ones I held onto were 1979 Triumph Bonnie and 1955 series D Vincent Black Shadow. I'll dig the photos out, scan them and put em up.


----------



## Otahyoni (Aug 18, 2012)

You asked for it...


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice bike Otah!

I have an old beach cruiser.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> Nice bike Otah!
> 
> I have an old beach cruiser.



I didn't know Rik came around here...


----------



## havasu (Aug 19, 2012)

Chris use to have a new beach cruiser but Rik borrowed it!


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2012)

havasu said:


> Chris use to have a new beach cruiser but Rik borrowed it!



That hurts........


----------



## havasu (Aug 19, 2012)

Truth hurts sometimes!


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2012)

............................................................................................. Thats all I got!


----------



## havasu (Aug 20, 2012)

I hear what you are saying.


----------

